
You Can’t Trust What You Read About Nutrition - dak1
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/you-cant-trust-what-you-read-about-nutrition/
======
tokenadult
I see this has been submitted twice today (the submission I am replying to was
submitted with the canonical URL) but didn't get much upvoting at the
beginning. That's too bad, as this is an excellent article about the
methodology of nutrition studies and the limitations inherent in current
methodology.

------
DrScump
It got _lots_ of activity since:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10851843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10851843)

